# My first fatties



## haeffb (Aug 5, 2012)

SMF inspired me to try smoking a fatty. Took a day off work on Friday for this special event. 

Gathered the necessary ingredients:

*Pork Fatty*
1 lb medium pork sausage
3 eggs
shredded potatoes
onion
shredded colby/jack cheese

*Beef Fatty*
Same things but 1lb ground round (probably should have used ground chuck for higher fat content)

Rolled the ground meats in a 1 lb ziploc and placed in the fridge while preparing the other fillings.
Scrambled 3 eggs for each fatty and cooked in a 12-inch flat skillet to make a nice thing layer of egg.
Sauteed the potatoes and onions. Waited for all the ingredients to cool.

Rolled the fatties on parchment, then wrapped in plastic and back in the fridge.

Made a bacon weave following these instructions: http://cowgirlscountry.blogspot.com/2010/02/bacon-weave.html

Into the MES40 at 275 deg for a little over 2 hours. IT was 175 according to the MES probe.

Here's the photo documentary:


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Aug 5, 2012)

nice looking fatties.  I am going to do somesoon(I hope) Too many projects in process.  I will do both sausage and beef also.  How were they, which do you prefer, what will you do different next time?  Thanks in advance for your answers.  Steve


----------



## haeffb (Aug 5, 2012)

Both were good, but I strongly preferred the pork sausage. Unfortunately, the wife doesn't like sausage, thus the beef variety.

Next time, maybe just ground pork...


----------



## artisanbeard (Aug 5, 2012)

I've yet to make a fattie...these make me want to make one! Breakfast fattie!


----------



## zahlgren (Aug 5, 2012)

Looks awesome! Trying my first one next weekend.


----------



## smokinhusker (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks fantastic! I love the breakfast fatties.


----------



## rdknb (Aug 6, 2012)

Looks good, who does not love a fattie


----------



## cowgirl (Aug 10, 2012)

You did a great job!! Glad my blog was of some use.


----------



## startedsmokin (Aug 10, 2012)

Beautiful...this might just inspire me to try my first.  Not looking forward to getting up earlier than usual...but these just looked too darn yummy!
:drool


----------



## scarbelly (Aug 11, 2012)

Looking good


----------



## so ms smoker (Aug 11, 2012)

Great job on the fatties!

Mike


----------



## boykjo (Aug 11, 2012)

all thats said..............


----------



## bryan moots (Aug 12, 2012)

Awesome fatties....Thanks for bringing in to work. I have my first ones on the smoker now. I wish I had read this first as I would've used pork, but thats ok. I had to start somewhere anyway.

Just used peppers, onions and cheese on mine. I'll let you know how they turned out!


----------



## pastorgadget (Aug 12, 2012)

This looks so AWESOME, I am new to smoking but this is on my TO DO List for sure.


----------



## shinny (Aug 13, 2012)

Looks great. I'm going to try one this weekend


----------



## bubbastump (Aug 15, 2012)

Wow. My fatties didn't come out lookin 1/2 as good as yours did. You just inspired me to try it again this weekend when I make another brisket.


----------



## big lew bbq (Aug 15, 2012)

I love a good fatty!! Looking good man! Keep up the smokin!

Big Lew BBQ


----------



## roller (Aug 16, 2012)

Looks great I love fatties...


----------



## wolfmanjr8 (Aug 26, 2012)

looks great too bad we don't have smellvision


----------



## upsman (Aug 27, 2012)

looks good man! made my first ones last night sunday night as well and had a time with them but they turned out pretty good.


----------



## midnightdinner (Sep 4, 2012)

I know what I'm doing this Sunday, Fatties for Breakfast!


----------



## samuraimike (Sep 7, 2012)

Those look great!  very inspiring,  gonna add those to my to do list

what else can be rolled up into those? ....onions, peppers, cheese, pesto, spinach?? 

any suggestions?


----------



## shinny (Sep 9, 2012)

I did my first one and my kids devoured it.

Jimmy Dean's original sausage

4 scrambled eggs

Cheddar cheese and a bacon wrap

Wow you guys and your recipes are great













photo(4).JPG



__ shinny
__ Sep 9, 2012


----------



## lilsmokey (Sep 9, 2012)

Those look awesomely delicious - I've never seen one before. I can see how the pork sausage would be more flavorful than the beef. I would consider mixing up a favorite meatball mix and using that. I make my meatballs w/ venison - they're the bomb, and wrapped in bacon would really send you! Thanks for sharing those - I'm hooked.


----------



## shinny (Sep 9, 2012)

I like the venison idea too


----------



## dragonmaster194 (Sep 9, 2012)

Looking good, and I'll bet the venison would be beyond good.  Steve


----------



## scozbo (Sep 13, 2012)

Looks Great! Did the drippings from the meat above the fatties add flavor?


----------



## bruno994 (Sep 13, 2012)

Getting close to lunch, making me hungry...looks great!


----------



## dogcop1us (Sep 17, 2012)

Looks great!!!!!


----------



## real smoke (Sep 20, 2012)

your fatties look real good


----------



## fatboymccoy (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks great.  I'm making my first one this weekend.


----------



## jimalbert (Jan 15, 2013)

WOWZA!!!!!!!  Nice Fattie!  I will need to do one soon.  This post brought back some memories.


----------



## twigertwig (Jan 15, 2013)

Looks amazing!!! I'm hoping I have some time this weekend to try my first fatty, or can I say fatties!!! One just doesn't seem like enough!


----------

